# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Colorado flights canceled as storm nears

## KevinS

Colorado flights canceled as storm nears

----------


## MIke R

I know...I know....we are scheduled to fly out of here on Saturday morning......I think we will be okay.....I'm not going to worry about it.....going somewhere before the holidays, and for the holidays is a lot more stressful then going somewhere after the fact....Why did you put this in Beach Reads????

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"Why did you put this in Beach Reads???? "'

Maybe because you would rather be reading this on the beach??

----------


## KevinS

Finger Fault.  Clicked on the wrong topic.  I'm not as accustomed to posting in Everything Else as some are...

----------


## MIke R

Andy....not yet...a few more months

Kevin....then get used to it already!!!

----------


## Dennis

Like Andy at Le Select, some people just will not be seen in certain surroundings...

----------


## MIke R

yeah but Kevin is one of us......he wants to indulge...I just know it....I can picture him just like that guy in Animal House with the angel on one shoulder and the devil on the other....both in his ear telling him what to do.....we are like a really bad auto accident on the road...you just can't help but look when you go by it....LOL

----------


## MartinS

> yeah but Kevin is one of us......he wants to indulge...I just know it....I can picture him just like that guy in Animal House with the angel on one shoulder and the devil on the other....both in his ear telling him what to do.....



Kevin with a devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other? No my friend, the devil is on both shoulders, he just has some people really fooled!
J

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin with a devil on one shoulder and an angel on the other? No my friend, the devil is on both shoulders, he just has some people really fooled!
> J



And you used to say such nice things about me...  

Here's one for my friend IV, but out of respect for the Beach Reads forum I'll move it on down to EE:

Here's One For You IV

----------


## MartinS

> And you used to say such nice things about me...



Don't worry Kevin....that is a compliment!
J

----------


## MIke R

in Kansas City - what a crappy airport -...flight to Denver is on time...no snow here..way too warm....not only that but Wendi and Lena went standby on a EWR/DEN nonstop and got on 1st class...so instead of coming in 3 hours after me going through CLE, they are now one hour ahead of me......so they get to dig the car out and come pick me up rather then me for them.....life is good

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" so they get to dig the car out and come pick me up rather then me for them.....life is good "

What a guy.

----------


## MIke R

> QUOTE:" so they get to dig the car out and come pick me up rather then me for them.....life is good "
> 
> What a guy.



Home...finally....accidents all over the place made the ride up to high country obnoxious...all accidents involved rental SUV's too....there are a TON of people up here right now.....ugh!

hey Andy...that was the deal..first one in gets the car....it was gonna be me...but it ended up being her....thats life....so no biggie...LOL

----------

